# Berlin Strings: Fast Attack without staccato?



## MadLad (Feb 5, 2021)

Has anyone found out, yet how you can make the berlin strings library have faster attacks without writing staccato? Sometimes you have parts where you don't want short staccati but you also don't want the slight build-up the library usually has. I find that when you double passages with short notes that require precise timing the Berlin Strings library lags behind the other instruments that are right on the mark (e.g. piano). Writing an accent solves that sometimes but writing accents on a hundred consecutive notes can't be the solution to that problem. Is there maybe a command that I'm not aware of, like the non vib.?

In the pic you can see that the cello on top plays the same rhythm as the piano. The problem is while the piano is always on the mark, the cello has this slight delay until it reaches its "peak" which makes everything sound very blurry. I also don't want to write staccato because it's a slow passage and the notes are supposed to ring (and staffpad also treats the staccati like accents and makes them louder than the normal legato). I just want the cello to play on the mark without the slight delays. Can anyone help?


----------

